# trailer width?



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

i bougth a home built trailer last week and i need to know what the max's width on a trailer is as of right now it's 8'5in wide and 24 feet long i think it's to wide but dont know can some one help or a link thanks James


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you mean what is the legal width a trailer can be for the road? If so you should be legal as it is. You are 101" and i know some semi trailers now run 102" wide inside the trailer i believe. 

Dur


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Using COT as an example /same for all Dot's

The total outside width of any vehicle or load shall not exceed 102" (2.59
meters), excluding mirrors or safety devices. C.R.S. 42-4-502 (1),(5)


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

James 

I ran into the same question when I fixed up my homemade trailer a couple years ago. I found out it was legal but not very comfortable to pull since it was wider than my pickup. By comfortable I mean that I was used to having the trailer the same width as the tow vehicle and had to get used to judging how much more it hung out on the sides. Made it interesting when driving down a narrow country road with someone coming the other way.

Of course I didn't think of it until I was most of the way done rehabing it so I didn't want to tear it apart again to shorten the axle. plus I was able to rebuild the deck to fit between the tires which enabled me to lower the deck height. Makes it alot easier to load and unload but it will not fit through the bank drive thru lanes (ask me how I found that out!)


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *James
> It will not fit through the bank drive thru lanes (ask me how I found that out!)
> *


* OK*


----------

